# 2004 Mountainbuzz Party & Video Awards



## bt (Feb 4, 2004)

*Mountain buzz awards.*

Dig up your kayak images!! were looking for some entrees for the MSX awards. it dosn't matter how long ago the footage is from just as long as it was in CO. where are the burns rodeo videos, Big Sur, and old gore footage.
The party should be cool with plenty of entertainment. take a look in the closet you know it's there.


----------



## danielle (Oct 13, 2003)

hey frenchy - I think lots of folks might be gone that weekend for Team Trials (August 28th) - possibly another weekend? The party is a great idea! danielle


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

Hey Danielle, I had no idea about Team Trials. Hmm.. I'll see if we can work out a better date. There's also OR, Gore, and Gauley season to work around.


----------



## Brook (Nov 22, 2003)

I think the 4 people that are going to team trials from Colorado will survive.
I don't think majority of the Buzz Crowd is really headed there anyways. I could be wrong.. party on....

-Brook


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

Danielle, I think we're going ahead with the Aug 28 date. I'm very sorry, I wish you could make it. Who do we need to talk to change the Team Trials date? The nerve!

Club Rise gave us the green light, yeaaaaah! Just a few more things to confirm and I'll post details for the party soon. This is shaping up be a really good time, can't wait!

Brook, what's your email? I need to talk to you about some logistics.


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

Brook, scratch that. I've got your email. Doh


----------



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

Any chance this assembly of movies will be offered to the public? I won't be able to make it, but would love to catch some local footage.
-d


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

Livingston:
We're trying to choreograph the footage in digital DVD format. I think if you provided a blank DVD after the event, we could make a copy.
Jeff


----------



## matts (Oct 29, 2003)

*LAST WEEK TO ENTER*

all entries must be submitted by this sunday. that is sunday, august 22nd.

if you have footage from colorado - from any decade - send it in...this is a party to support mountainbuzz - help us get'r done!!!

we spoke with steven in telluride today and have decided to dedicate the evenings awards to russel this year, so enter your vids, come out for a great time, and help us support mountainbuzz!


----------



## chad (Nov 5, 2003)

I hope all you MOUNTAINBUZZ.COM users are coming out for the party night, it's going to be off the hook. Thanks to Matt S., Brook, Hobie, Frenchy, and everyone else putting their time in to make it happen! See you at Club Rise.

Chad Crabtree


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

This should be a great time! Mark your calendars and see you August 28th at one of the sweetest clubs in Denver!! We're still working out some details with the venue and putting final touches to the video segment. If you have any local Colorado backcountry ski and kayak footie, old or new, please please send that in to Matt Salomon over the next couple of days at address posted above. I'll post all the fine details for the party sometime over the next few days, as soon as we get everything dialed in. In the meantime, see you at GoreFest..


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

Frenchy, will you confirm the date. In your first post you said the 27th, which is Friday. Yet Saturday night is the 28th. 

Just checking.


----------



## matts (Oct 29, 2003)

Sat, the 29th....just kidding kyle...the true date is:

SATURDAY, AUGUST 28th.

ps- kyle, i know you have a ton of footage lying around, so i best see some, or i'll be knocking on your door -- guska is going to take all the awards from ya.


----------



## Jiberish (Oct 20, 2003)

*ya*

Ya thats right old man kyle, westside is coming, once again

Peace

B-dawg~!


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

Easy chauncey. Stay on your little class 3 wave now and jib around. Those big drops upstream might scare you...

Are juvenile delinquets allowed in? Ben, you can call for a place to stay. 

Salomon, I really don't have any footage from Colorado, but I did just pick up some more stuff from Todd. I think it's all Wyoming though, and that first D that Toepper and Rick set up...maybe. Brook did have some of our stuff from last year already. My season was short and fairly undocumented. Broken back footage is somewhere in TN, but it looks like I ran it clean until I slump forward, so not that unique.


----------



## Jiberish (Oct 20, 2003)

Its okay grandpa, Remember us juveniles are the future *sphelling*. Have fun jibbin or "huckin" off your 40 cfs when everyone flushes there toilets at the same time. We gonna see what the real Colorado is about from da westside~ you know, where its deep enough to roll.

Haha
Peace!~

Bg dawg, im out~


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

If your talking M-wave jiberish (pun intended), just remember one thing young grasshopper...IT'S AN IRRIGATION DITCH! And yes those deep class 2 rivers you run over there do offer plenty of head room for you when you flip over and have to eskimo roll. 

Don't hurt yourself in NY. The rivers are ill in times square. 

late


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

Thanks to everyone who has submitted video for this year's upcoming MSX video awards, the video lineup is looking really sweet and everything seems to be coming together real nicely for the party Saturday! Keep your video clips coming if you have any so we can include them in the contest. We're also working on getting a copy of this year's Gore video for those who didn't catch it yesterday at the races, as well as some fresh ski footage to show after the awards. Hope to see you all there this weekend, it should be a great time.......

http://mountainbuzz.com/events/msx.gif


----------



## TheKid (Aug 25, 2004)

*Can i get in the mountainbuzz party*

Hey guys it's reed, and if you don't know me I'm 18. I was wondering if there are any age restrictions on the party.

thanks
Reed


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

Just got the medals done. The winners should be stoked with their one of da' kind badges of MSX Greatness! Sort of a cross between junk yard wars and Jay'Z. 

hobie


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

Hey Reed, I feel really bad but the club said 21 and over only and will not setup an under-21 section. I'm super sorry about that and will try and do better next year. If you're interested I can see if I can at least get you a DVD from the winning video entries, let me know: [email protected]


----------



## LoopDog (Apr 13, 2004)

Great job with the awards. Looks like you were hurting for photo entries. Guska took most of the spotlight on the freestyle. That's pretty weak. Mad props to Frenchy.
Hobie, you tried man. Next time maybe. You are a pretty weak MC, good choice with the girl with the huge titties! 
Hoewever Flobie(wasn't that the '80's hair trimming vacuum your mom cut your hiar with?) I AM NOBODY, and I have seen better footage of my no talent friends and myself falling off waterfalls, hucking "big" shit and better carnage in the lakes of Illinois. Next year come correct. Actually Flobie, I don't mean to rag on you. We need more public figures like yourself. The sport needs representation, nice suite. My folks call me the Bear, but my real name is Adam. Man, I love all the people and hearts connected to the river. All in fun. Paddle hard, unless you are in the ocean, them realize it is not yours and don't drop in. Frenchy, thanks for giving me the stage for a moment.


----------

